# Wagon?



## raleighA4 (Sep 23, 2004)

Are there plans to produce an Avant for the new generation of A6s?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Wagon? (raleighA4)*

Avant should be debut 6 months after initial sedan introduction.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Wagon? (raleighA4)*

there is a spyshot floating around of one winter testing...lemme see








The Article
More Discussion Here


----------

